# Seerosenzünsler



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juli 2010)

Hi,

habe vorhin gesehen das sich an meinen Seekannen und der Seerose der __ Seerosenzünsler gütlich tut. Werde morgen mal Fotos vom Schaden an den Blättern, den schwimmenden Blattschiffchen und der Larve darin machen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Seerosenzünsler*

Guten morgen Frank

Würde mich über Bilder freuen ....

Hoffe der Schaden ist nicht allzu groß :beten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Seerosenzünsler*

Hi Helmut,

hat etwas gedauert mit den Bildchen, gestern hats hier endlich mal wieder geschifftt

Foto 1 und 2 Fraßbild an Seerosen bzw. Sekannenblättern (buchtförmiger Blattfraß an den Rändern) - auf dem Seekannenblatt ist gerade ein Schiffchen dabei sich startbereit zu machen

Foto 3 und 4 Schwimmende Blattschiffchen in denen die Raupen sitzen

Foto 5- 7 Aufgeklappe Blattschiffchen mit Seerosenzünslerraupen

Die im Teich treibenden toten adulten Seerosenzünsler Exemplare waren für ein Foto leider schon zu stark zersetzt

MfG Frank


----------



## danyvet (18. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Seerosenzünsler*


das ist ja ganz schlimm!! wie groß sind denn die Raupen ca.?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (18. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Seerosenzünsler*

Hallo Frank,
bisher wurde ich von solchen Mistviechern verschont - (auf Holz klopf)
aber warum fressen die Fische die  "Besatzung" der "Schiffchen" nicht?
Wickeln die sich ein?
Und was machst du denn jetzt?

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Casybay (18. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Seerosenzünsler*

Hallo Frank,
das sieht ja brutal aus, wie kommt man denen jetzt bei?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Seerosenzünsler*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> bisher wurde ich von solchen Mistviechern verschont - (auf Holz klopf)
> aber warum fressen die Fische die  "Besatzung" der "Schiffchen" nicht?
> Wickeln die sich ein?
> ...



Hi Andrea,

die Raupen heften zwei Blattabschnitte zusammen und sitzen dazwischen, so wie eine Muschel in ihrer Schale. Wenn ein Fisch da dran will muß er den Salat mit fressen. - und die drei Buschfische die momentan im Teich schwimmen mögen kein Grünfuttert Großartig machen tue ich aber gar nichts dagegen (ab und zu mal ein paar "Geschenke" auspacken und an meine Aquarienfische verfüttern)

@Dany. Die Rapen auf dem Foto sind so 1,5cm lang

MfG Frank


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Seerosenzünsler*

Hallo Frank,

an anderer Stelle wurde mal gesagt, die Seerosen samt Blätter für 2 - 3 Tage unter Wasser tauchen. Die __ Käfer können nicht schwimmen und ertrinken, den Seerosen macht das nichts aus. Vielleicht einen Versuch wert?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Seerosenzünsler*

Hi Maja,

der Seerosenzünsler ist ein Schmetterling, kein __ Käfer. Was Du meinst sind __ Seerosenblattkäfer (die Larven minieren anfangs in den Seerosenblättern)

Und, wie taucht man eine im fest im Teichboden wachsende Seerose schnell mal 2-3 Tage unter? . Hätte mir mal einer  früher mit meiner rund 20qm bedeckenden großen Attraktion vormachen können

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Seerosenzünsler*

Servus Frank



> Würde mich über Bilder freuen ....



Danke Frank .... 

Jetzt können sich unsere Mädels  was unter dem Seerosenzünsler etwas vorstellen


----------



## Dilmun (19. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Seerosenzünsler*

OK  - du machst nichts. 
Aber werden die dann nicht zur Plage? 

Oder setzt du auf die Verminderung durch die natürlichen Fressfeinde?


----------



## elkop (19. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Seerosenzünsler*

ich fische die "boote" einfach ab, wenn sich mal so ein mistviech zu mir verirrt. und dass ich nach booten suchen muss, erkenne ich ja an den halbrunden ausschnitten an den blättern.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Seerosenzünsler*



Dilmun schrieb:


> OK  - du machst nichts.
> Aber werden die dann nicht zur Plage?
> 
> Oder setzt du auf die Verminderung durch die natürlichen Fressfeinde?



Da die Viecher noch an den Amphibienteich gebunden sind sollen sich die dortigen Räuber drum kümmern - der große Teich wird erst im Herbst geflutet (oder wenn die Seerose/Seekannen erst mal abgefressen sind verhungern die kleinen. (um die Seerose mach ich mir eh keine Sorgen, ist ein ziemlich blühfaules Aas. Die bringts im Jahr gerade mal auf 5-6 Blüten)


----------



## danyvet (19. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Seerosenzünsler*

Noch eine Frage zu den Raupen: sind die an der Blattoberseite oder an der Blattunterseite? Sprich, können die unter Wasser überleben? Wenn nein, könnte man ja die Seerosenblätter mit einer Art Gitter leicht beschweren, sodass sie ein wenig untergehen. Wenn die allerdings unter Wasser überleben, dann macht das keinen Sinn. Ist mir nur so eingefallen, weil Maja schrieb, dass sie das gelesen hat. Weiß aber jetzt nicht, ob das nur beim __ Seerosenblattkäfer Sinn macht. Aber der kann ja __ fliegen oder?


----------



## Majaberlin (20. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Seerosenzünsler*

Ich hab immer Schwierigkeiten bei den Bezeichnungen und verwechsele die manchmal .
Also der __ Zünsler ist ja ein Schmetterling und die Raupen wickeln sich eben in diese Blattstücke ein und driften so zum nächsten Blatt. Es hilft also nichts, man muß diese "Schiffchen"  tatsächlich rausfischen- 
Heute hab ich grad hier im Forum gelesen von teicholdy, dass das Unterwasserhalten der Seerosenblätter  beim __ Seerosenblattkäfer auch nichts gebracht hat . 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5251


----------



## doh (29. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Seerosenzünsler*

Hallo Frank,

was es so alles in der Natur gibt. *kopfschüttel*

Hast du mittlerweile eine Besserung feststellen können, oder werden deine Seerosen och immer verputzt?

Beziehungsweise, hatte dir vor ein paar Tagen eine PN geschrieben... wäre super wenn du Sie mir evtl beantworten könntest 
Vermute mal die ging bei dir unter 

So einen tollen Abend wünsch ich euch noch

_________________________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Seerosenzünsler*

Hi Marcel,

mittlerweile sind alle Zünslerraupen weg. Die neuen Seerosenblätter haben keine Schäden mehr und Blattschiffchen sind auch keine mehr auf den Tümpel zu sehen. Ein paar Vögel haben scheinbar mitbekommen das da was leckeres drin ist. Hatte ein paar Blattschiffchen aufgepickt am Ufer gefunden

Die Nachrichtenmitteilungen überseh ich des öfteren mal, da sie auf meinen Laptop halb außerhalb des Bildschirmes hängt

Winterharte Pflanzen halten es auch in einem dann "trockenen" Bachlauf aus, ob sie nun im flachsten Wasser einfrieren oder im "trockenen "Substrat im Eis stecken schadet ihnen beides nicht,. da das Wachstum ruht. Ne Minze würde ich aber nicht in einen Bachlauf setzen, die wuchern wie die Pest. 
__ Bachbunge, __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Bachnelkenwurz, Sumpfvergißmeinicht, div. feuchtigkeitsliebende __ Iris, Sumpfprimeln oder __ Fieberquellmoos (letzteres muß aber auch wenn der Bach abgestellt ist im Wasser liegen) sind auch für kleine Bächlein geeignet

MfG Frank


----------



## doh (31. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Seerosenzünsler*

Hey Frank,

hehe Vögel sind schon schlaue Tiere.

Ok vielen Dank für deine Antwort, das mit der PN macht nichts... dachte mir schon das du es übersehen hast, also halb so schlimm.

Na da bin ich mal gespannt wo ich __ Fieberquellmoos herbekomme, mal die örtlichen Baumärkte abklappern...

Schönes Wochenende noch.
_______________
Grüße
Marcel


----------

